# Official **** you can fit in the A3



## jgonzo432 (Mar 26, 2004)

OK I'll start.
-46" LCD TV (laying flat)
-a 2x10x8 beam, 2 2x4s, 2 8' long sheets of metal lath and a 10' long 2" PVC pipe (through the window). 

*abadidol gets credit for the idea*


_Modified by jgonzo432 at 9:55 AM 1/22/2010_


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Official **** you can fit in the A3 (jgonzo432)*

The mother-in-law...


----------



## 07SlineA3 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Official **** you can fit in the A3 (jgonzo432)*

42-bottle wine cooler (laying down of course)


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

2 seater IKEA couch. (In box)


_Modified by abadidol at 11:05 AM 1-22-2010_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I've fit a 52" Flat panel w/ box before.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i put two smallish computer desks (L desk), two PCs + 2 24in screens, an office chair (disassembled) and a 46in LCD in the back seat. (was helping my brother move) lets just say there wasn't much leg room....


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Official **** you can fit in the A3 (Ibis 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ibis 2.0T* »_The mother-in-law...

Did you have to fold the seats down???


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Official **** you can fit in the A3 (jgonzo432)*

TPIWWP


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Official **** you can fit in the A3 (MisterJJ)*

Myselt...the girl the baby in his seat in the back, girls 16yo sister and her boyfriend and a trunk load of snow time fun equipment in the back. I was riding dirty that day way tucked lol.
Edit: I also once fit..700 dvd's in cases in their racks...I think I have a pic somewhere.


_Modified by SocksA3 at 8:30 AM 1/22/2010_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i wonder how many girls TP can fit in the trunk? 


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 11:54 AM 1/22/2010_


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i fit 2 bikes. i fit 5 girls


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_i fit 2 bikes. i fit 5 girls

What kind of bikes?? and what kind of girls?? Slim or big??


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

mtn bikes for my big girls. dont think road bike can withstand the girls i hang with


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

DJ coffin, 2x 15inch speaker cabs, amp head, 2 crates of records, 2 cases of red stripe...partywagen


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Official **** you can fit in the A3 (jgonzo432)*

5 people, 3 case Guinness, dead hooker, shovel and a bible.
also, 2 adults, 2 kids, dog and 14 bags from costco.


----------



## jgonzo432 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Official **** you can fit in the A3 (drew138)*

Almost forgot. 
40 gallon water heater (in box)
...been doin some remodeling


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Official **** you can fit in the A3 (jgonzo432)*

two sets of wheels..
or a set of wheels and tires (unmounted).


----------



## carbonfold (Jul 18, 2009)

Ampeg 610SVT bass cabinet, Orange AD200B Tube bass head, Furman pedal board, and American Fender Jazz Deluxe Ash V in case!


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Official **** you can fit in the A3 (gCHOW)*

3 road bikes in boxes
all my cycling clothing samples and shoe samples with rolling rack
4 people 1 dog and all our camping gear with roof box


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

3 people, 1 sets of skis, 2 snowboards and all our gear for 3 days. (Before roof box). 3 People, 2 sets of skis, 2 boards, equipment and 2 air mattresses for 5 days. (With roof Box)


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (abadidol)*

12 File boxes?


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Official **** you can fit in the A3 (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_TPIWWP









Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thought I was pushing it when I put my 42" in there...


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: (abadidol)*

Mobile office? Hatch cover fits a set of plans perfectly.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This isn't my workhorse car nor is it back in the college days when I drive around with 7 people in my Scirocco .  The A3 carries nothing more than 2 people with 2 pairs of skis, 2 weekend carry-ons, 1 giant dual compartment luggage for the gears, a whole bunch of backpacks, small camelbacks to med-small essential gear ones to large misc stuff ones.
Could fit a 3rd person with all the extra gears, but the person will just slow us down in the slopes, so why bother.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*

macbook with ease


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

2 adults and 4 off-road tires for our truck: 33"x16x8.5". Or, for those who aren't familiar with offroad sizing, "purty big". The seller couldn't believe they fit.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber-A3)*

^ Your back seat isn't fully latched.


----------



## jgonzo432 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*

He's folding the seats down to see if his 15" MBP fits.


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jgonzo432)*

Oh I fit my GHL turbo back exhaust...but because of the length that was all not even room for a front passenger because of how the seat had to be...


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

I fit my 180lb. English Mastiff in the back, with the seats down of course. Unfortunately I didn't get a pic of him there.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MisterJJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MisterJJ* »_^ Your back seat isn't fully latched.

Hah, not even my car actually, first choice when I googled A3 trunk in images. Thought it was funny because it is the same color as mine.


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Official **** you can fit in the A3 (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_two sets of wheels..
or a set of wheels and tires (unmounted).

i can second this, had a set of 18's and the tires unmounted in the back.
still could see out the back window too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
Hah, not even my car actually, first choice when I googled A3 trunk in images. Thought it was funny because it is the same color as mine.


does anyone have a DIY or good ideas to fix this? mine broke off on 1 side and i lost it.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

funny you should ask...a pic from today


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_i wonder how many girls TP can fit in the trunk? 

_Modified by tdotA3mike at 11:54 AM 1/22/2010_

He wouldn't know.
The question is: How many men TP can fit in the trunk?
I keed, TP. I keed.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (flieger45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flieger45* »_I fit my 180lb. English Mastiff in the back, with the seats down of course. Unfortunately I didn't get a pic of him there.



I can fit my massive Mastiff in mini in her crate no problem...
















_Modified by Bezor at 6:32 PM 1/22/2010_


_Modified by Bezor at 7:04 PM 1/22/2010_


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

The wife, me, three kids under the age of 4 and Nigel the 7 year old rottweiler mix with groceries. 
sabba, I can't see your exhaust tips, you should probably get them extended. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

*4 wheels w/ tires*

OK, it is an easy fit, but it is also an excuse to gloat about my summer shoes that just arrived today. Thanks JLT!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

k20a2 head and k24 bottom end, with my box of tools thrown in the mix. this was before i got lower tho... and it still put my car down over 1.5''


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

yesterday's trip to Ikea
2 dressers, 2 night stands, big bookshelf, wheelchair. Nitrous (the dog) didn't hop in until we got home so he doesn't count.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_








yesterday's trip to Ikea
2 dressers, 2 night stands, big bookshelf, wheelchair. Nitrous (the dog) didn't hop in until we got home so he doesn't count.


Can't do that in a girlie TTS! A3 FTW!!!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_








yesterday's trip to Ikea
2 dressers, 2 night stands, big bookshelf, wheelchair. Nitrous (the dog) didn't hop in until we got home so he doesn't count.


"don't RUFF with me"


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_

"don't RUFF with me"

I know he looks like "Don't touch my $hit"


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*

Let me quess though it's not too difficult... Jack Russell?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (sabba)*

My buddies AT Italia Riva's that are for sale in the classifieds














(http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4526596). Have a potential buyer right now so crossing my fingers they will finally sell. 










_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 10:14 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

And a full sized spare along with some oil


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_










Nitrous? More like Francis! ehehehehe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrllCZw8jiM


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Official **** you can fit in the A3 (jgonzo432)*

7-piece drumset not including cymbals and stands.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_








Nitrous (the dog) 

Uber, is Nitrous a rat terrier or jack russell? I've got 2 rat terriers.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (Gothic Serpent)*

Bump to life








Trying to figure out if I can fit all my wheels and tires in the back to go get the tires mounted. I'll have to take a picture if they fit because it is definitely going to be a tight fit.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: 4 wheels w/ tires (JRutter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRutter* »_OK, it is an easy fit, but it is also an excuse to gloat about my summer shoes that just arrived today. Thanks JLT!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (i know already mounted but should be no probs.


_Modified by SilverSquirrel at 7:05 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: 4 wheels w/ tires (SilverSquirrel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSquirrel* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (i know already mounted but should be no probs.


Yeah I knew that but unmounted kind of looks as though It will take some playing around with to fit both rims and tires. May even take two trips







hopefully not though.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: 4 wheels w/ tires (2.0TProjekt)*

It was a tight fit but I did it. 19 inch CK's, unmounted tires and few other small odds and ends








Sorry only cell pics 
















Now off to the body shop Monday and get tires mounted on Tuesday







Then got to find time to get the wheels on


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_










Looks like all those years of tetris payed off.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (abadidol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abadidol* »_
Looks like all those years of tetris payed off.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It makes you think about how to fit things.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It makes you think about how to fit things. 


Maybe you could have fitted the tires vertically in the front and the rims vertically in the rear.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

ive probably fit twice as much as this when i moved a few yrs ago.
floor to ceiling from the trunk to the passenger seat


_Modified by Presns3 at 4:17 PM 3/7/2010_


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

25 FULL cases of beer (req. stock ride height) without moving front seats at all


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin911* »_25 FULL cases of beer (req. stock ride height) without moving front seats at all


Pic or didn't happen. Heh
26 30's was my record in my B6 A4


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

I think 20 in there when pic was taken, you can still see room at top and in front. 5 of those were 28's


----------



## abadidol (Mar 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin911* »_I think 20 in there when pic was taken, you can still see room at top and in front. 5 of those were 28's










Nice!!! ahhh memories of college...


----------



## cassdesigns (Aug 4, 2008)

I should of took a picture,
but a complete 8 piece drum kit single bass with all the hardware, cymbals and racks to hold them.
NO disassembly of the drums as well


----------

